# Diesel was harsh......



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

First box out of 5 I've bought where it was harsh ROTT! 
Other boxes I've had the sticks were good ROTT and got better with age.
This last box......whooeee....only got 1/3 way through one to try it out and said "enough!".
I hope this is just a fluke and they need more rest.
Wonder if it's because they've been selling a ton of them and these are _really _new.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sure it just needs some time to rest.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if they were really new. Diesels seem to sell great on the sites I frequent. I for one love them but I have only tried ones that had a little rest on them.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Was it UC or Unlimited?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Hinson said:


> Was it UC or Unlimited?


UC, the original. Good thing I've got a bunch with age on them. These are definately going to take a nap for a while.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Sucks man, had my first yesterday with only 24hr rest and loved it.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

piperdown said:


> UC, the original. Good thing I've got a bunch with age on them. These are definately going to take a nap for a while.


Good idea I went through a 10 pack and only enjoyed 2 that I let sit 6mo. The others were just too raw for me.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I had the same experience.

The other one I had puffs of greatness and puffs of mediocrity-- it was like the cigar was schizophrenic....very weird.

AJ Fernandez makes some weird cigars.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I am sure I am in the minority but I have sworn them off after several bad experiences. The first few I tried I really enjoyed then I smoked a handful that bit back and haven't purchased another one sense.

The same thing happened to me with the MOW Ruinations so maybe my palate is just a changing.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Indeed, try petrol :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Let them rest at least 6 months! They are decent cigars at $3 a pop!:couch2:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

If the twangmaster supports a nc, folks should listen.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

They are a great smoke....just see my responses on Diesel's in other threads.

I put this out as a warning to people new to Diesels that they may be harsh at first but will get better with some age. Maybe it was this particular box or they are flying out of the warehouse too fast but it seemed really young.

Another odd point. It has been a while since I last ordered a box and I swear they didn't come wrapped in cello; this box did. 

I've got about 40-50 with anywhere from 6 months to a year on them. Those, when I got them, were good ROTT and got better and better with some age.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I hear you all, but the problem is the ones I have had were older than 6 months. 

The harsh, bitter one was ROTT, but the ones with personality disorders were older than 6 months.....

The AJ Fernandez cigars I've tried have been really strange.... not just the Diesels.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Let them rest at least 6 months! They are decent cigars at $3 a pop!:couch2:


Tony just wants people to buy more ncs that way the demand goes down for the twang taking the current inflated prices with it.

I see you working Tony...lol!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

piperdown said:


> They are a great smoke....just see my responses on Diesel's in other threads.
> 
> I put this out as a warning to people new to Diesels that they may be harsh at first but will get better with some age. Maybe it was this particular box or they are flying out of the warehouse too fast but it seemed really young.
> 
> ...


Harsh usually means over humidified...
They are big sticks usually shipped with high RH
It can take a while for the rh to drop to desired levels


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

UCs are a great cigar, but I would at least let them rest a bit from the trip before smoking. I didn't find those harsh.

Unlimited on the other hand I did find harsh about half way through. These were only rested for 2 weeks. I will let these sit for a while before I smoke any more.

Shawn


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought the Diesel was a great built cigar, thick smoke, near perfect draw (for me) and yes very STRONG let them rest a while


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Grabbed one last night just to see how it's doing. Better but still needs some more rest.

The one's I have with a year on them are frickin fantastic!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Eric, I really hope that this is the situation. I just picked up a box of these a few weeks back and am waiting a bit to see how they test. I only bought these sticks because of these forums, so I hope they're good!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

fivespdcat said:


> Eric, I really hope that this is the situation. I just picked up a box of these a few weeks back and am waiting a bit to see how they test. I only bought these sticks because of these forums, so I hope they're good!


I'd give them at least 3 months before basing a solid judgement on them.
As I said starting off this thread the ones I bought a while ago were fairly good ROTT but this newer box seemed really young and over humidified.

I got my last box for $75 including shipping when watching for them diligently. At $2.5/stick they are good right now but I'm hoping in another few months they will be :woohoo:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

piperdown said:


> I'd give them at least 3 months before basing a solid judgement on them.
> As I said starting off this thread the ones I bought a while ago were fairly good ROTT but this newer box seemed really young and over humidified.
> 
> I got my last box for $75 including shipping when watching for them diligently. At $2.5/stick they are good right now but I'm hoping in another few months they will be :woohoo:


I must've bought them at the same time as you! I paid the same, and I think the box had a October roll date on the back. So I was figuring that I could start smoking them by the end of the month. Did yours have a date on the back?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

fivespdcat said:


> I must've bought them at the same time as you! I paid the same, and I think the box had a October roll date on the back. So I was figuring that I could start smoking them by the end of the month. Did yours have a date on the back?


Sorry, didn't look and the box is long gone.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

I got a 5 pack of Shortys about 2 months back. One was put away without the cello and the rest with the cello. A couple of days ago I smoked both, the one with cello was a little on the harsh side but still enjoyable, the one without was really good but could of still used a little more time. I would really like to try the other Diesel lines but already busted my wallet for a couple of months. I am going to make it a rule of mine to remove the cello a month before I smoke my cigars.


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

I just bought a box of the Unholy Cocktail first runs. My god....best decision I've made in the last month!

UC's are good on their own but their first batch was pretty amazing.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I always rest em and have not had a bad UC yet. Knock on wood. I try and buy a box ahead so I can rest em for at least 3-6 months before smoking any!

Great Nicaraguan in my book!


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, these are great. Definitely need some rest, though. I have about half a box I got for Father's Day 2010, and they are really starting to taste great.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I went through my first box or two of UC's pretty quickly, they didn't get much rest, and I enjoyed the heck out of them.

I'm currently smoking on a box with about 5 months rest...WOW, they really get great with some rest on them!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Let them rest, Diesel is seemingly selling like hotcakes. Almost up there with ACID and Macanudo at CI/cigar.com.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> Let them rest, Diesel is seemingly selling like hotcakes.


*
I think this happens a lot. You get newer brand that shows up and the OR is rested at the factory or holding tank before they get distributed. They wouldn't want everyone saying "Eww these suck" on the first batch let out of the gate. Once they find out that everyone is going ga-ga over them they skip the resting part and start cranking those bad boys out knowing that you'll now hold them yourself and wait for them to come around. The ones I've bought lately need a nap at 60%.
JMHO........*


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

1029henry said:


> Yeah, these are great. Definitely need some rest, though. I have about half a box I got for Father's Day 2010, and they are really starting to taste great.


Dave! I hope that you are right about aging them because I got a 5X56 Diesel Unholy Cocktail cigar in my April 2011 sampler and I found it to be somewhat "uneventful".:shocked: The cigar was not bad, but it was not good as well; I would say it was "ho-hum".op2: Unfortunately I got several more of these cigars in two of my other samplers so I might just wait them out a bit. I certainly hope that the others taste better than my first!:dunno:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Let them age a bit they should smooth out on the other hand if you are trying to smoke it right out of the pump it is probably time to re read the rules at the gas station.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *
> The ones I've bought lately need a nap at 60%.
> JMHO........*


I would agree with that number as well for maybe the last month before lighting up.


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

I'll give them another try, well constructed cigar for the money; but the flavor was way too earthy, dirt-like for me. To each his own I guess


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Harsh usually means over humidified...
> They are big sticks usually shipped with high RH
> It can take a while for the rh to drop to desired levels


I was going to chime in on this but Al seems to have got the real message here on this cigar. These are thick sticks and to get them in an environment to stabilize is going to take the right RH and rest time. I have to admit a bit with what Manny alluded to...Fernandez cigars do have their little idiosynchratic moments with quality. I like some of them a lot but I've run into the same thing with them...they tend to be a bit irratic with character/profile. I used to keep them at 67% but have now taken them down to around 64% and that has helped.

I believe this cigar to be too young and people tend to buy them quite a bit from the threads I read...so that leads one to believe they are just being passed along to fill orders and are creating a phase of being "too young" and because of this I'm reading negative things about it. I have half a dozen left and the average resting age is around 8 months and every one I've had at 8 months and a shade below 64% have been really good.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Another month and a half since I last tried one. So far it's been almost 3 months since I first got this last batch.

Much better! Dark earthy chocolate, just a hint of sweetness about 1/2 into it. Very clean tobacco taste all through. It is blending together like the Diesels I have that already have a year on them.

Since I have convinced myself that these will be okay, it's time to let them nap for another 6 months and smoke my already aged ones.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Good to hear! I found one strange thing with mine, they like to be sipped. If you really get a good long puff on one it does not taste good, If I slow down and sip them, they taste great!


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

I ordered ten of the shorties via that evil CI pop-a-deal thing, post order.

Without sitting for a bit, they're adequate. After a few months, I have enjoyed them.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 10 shorties resting now that I bought 2 months ago, I'm going to try to let then sit a year.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Reviving a topic instead of starting a new one.

It's been a while since I had a diesel UC so when I was looking at my humis at work I thought, what the heck, I'll have one.

Time has been kind to the diesel. Still earth, leather, and bakers chocolate with a bit of woodiness (not too much). Flavors are smooth although this is still a cigar that has heavy mouthfeel to it.

But the real shocker came at the halfway point. I got floral notes! Dead serious! Not something I would have expected and it kind of hit me hard I was so surprised. Most everything else faded to the background...you knew it was still there but the floral that came through was pronounced.

All in all I was a good cigar and, with the strength of diesels, I bet these continue to age well. 
Since I don't smoke these like I use to it will be interesting to see what happens in another year or two or three.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

I have couple in my humi


----------



## tfkirk (May 15, 2013)

Just reieved mine the other day they will nap for a min of 6 months


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Probably should have mentioned that these are over two years old at this point.
I have some over three years old but not in my work humidors.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Agreed. A very good cigar when fresh - but it is a little raw and busy. With two years' rest - WOW. Fantastic, smooth, worth the wait.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have some UHC's and Shorty's resting. Looking forward to how they turn out  Thanks for following up on this!


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Floral?! Very interesting, Eric. Thanks for the follow-up!

One of the few cigars I've given a second chance after a bad first impression ROTT. So glad I did! I let this one rest 9 months and it was like night and day. When the time comes to restock my maduros, these will likely get the call.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I have some of the Diesel coronas. They have been sitting since November.

I tried one last weekend and had to toss it. I gave up after an inch. 

I like the UC's and the Shorties, I've had them resting for a year now, but they were decent when I first got them. Why is the six month rested Diesel corona unsmokeably nasty? I mean, it was so bad I needed a small glass of gin and a BIG bowl of Tambo to get the taste outta my mouth.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I have some of the Diesel coronas.


Hmm maybe I'll hold off. I almost bought some today on the CI deal.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmmm floral you say? This is a profile I love, may just have to pick up a few and lay them down for quite the long rest.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good observation. The Hair of the Dog is pretty good after a couple of weeks rest -- but they are selling like hot cakes now -- so I am going to rest them longer. With the proper rest I think the Diesel is a great cigar! Especially for the $$.



Perfecto Dave said:


> *
> I think this happens a lot. You get newer brand that shows up and the OR is rested at the factory or holding tank before they get distributed. They wouldn't want everyone saying "Eww these suck" on the first batch let out of the gate. Once they find out that everyone is going ga-ga over them they skip the resting part and start cranking those bad boys out knowing that you'll now hold them yourself and wait for them to come around. The ones I've bought lately need a nap at 60%.
> JMHO........*


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Hmmmm floral you say? This is a profile I love, may just have to pick up a few and lay them down for quite the long rest.


TW, yep floral. It really surprised me since I've never gotten floral with those cigars before.
That it happened at the 1/2 point was also a surprise.


----------



## SmokinJeweler85 (May 18, 2013)

As others have already mentioned, Diesel's really do benefit from some rest after you get them delivered. I bought my first UC as a single, along with a Wicked. The Wicked was FANTASTIC. The UC, on the other hand, was a total ammonia bomb. I took it out of the cello, and let it rest in a tupperware container for about two months. What a difference!


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just ordered a sampler today......I'm hoping for the best!.....


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Let them rest a bit and you won't be disappointed. IMO -- they are a very good cigar.



paulb1970 said:


> I just ordered a sampler today......I'm hoping for the best!.....


----------

